# I'm offically a desplazado



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I needed to have a doctor take a look at my back. The medical center here a issued me atemporal card for two months, category desplazado. The doctor was Peruvian and he mentioned there was a Peruvian resturant in Leon. If you have not tried the Peruivan food you are missing out. It is known as the best food in S. America.

We were then sent off to the big city of Ponferrada to get an xray. Took a total of ten minutes. Very impressive service and very gentle caring people.

We really like Bembibre and are hoping to move into our new apt. early next week but things here move at their own speed.

god bless us desplazado


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I've always wanted my own desplazado. How much do you charge?? Good luck with the move!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

thrax said:


> I've always wanted my own desplazado. How much do you charge?? Good luck with the move!!


My understanding (will make it up as I go) is that I'm now entitled to move into your home...hope you have an out building for you and yours....I've awlays wanted and English butler...I'll bring my own bell...you must supply your own white gloves... it is an American dream....jajajaja


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It all sounds far too exciting to be true. My butler's gloves are in the wash as we speak


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

well...today returned with the xrays and they said they made a mistake and had thought I was a European and not one of them Americano's. So I lost my desplazado status...someone want to read my xrays? 

with the economy crisis I suspect that I will still be able to pick up a British butler on the cheap....no more German drivers though, they drive loco...

via ancestory.com I am as much European as anyone else...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

folklore said:


> well...today returned with the xrays and they said they made a mistake and had thought I was a European and not one of them Americano's. So I lost my desplazado status...someone want to read my xrays?
> 
> with the economy crisis I suspect that I will still be able to pick up a British butler on the cheap....no more German drivers though, they drive loco...
> 
> via ancestory.com I am as much European as anyone else...


have to admit I was surprised - the hospitals don't let you through the door here without the proper documentation

I have heard from several sources that our local hospital is demanding a few hundred € upfront (can't remember exactly how much) if you don't have your papers with you - which you get back if/when you prove your right to free healthcare


----------

